# Gun safe dehumidifier????



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

I just purchased a gun safe and was thinking about getting a dehumidifier for it and have a couple questions. Do I really need one? (I would rather be safe then sorry) and what one would be the best bang for my buck.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

I have had mine inside w/ no dehumidifier for 2 years, no issues. I had a golden rod which worked great when it was in the garage.


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

My safe will also be inside


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

So. How does one keep a safe safe from humidity? 

I believe if the relative humidity in you home remains near 50%. Higher humidity will not exist within the safe.

Purchase a cheap humidistat to monitor. I have a TekPro Global LT-2 that I set on top my thermostat to monitor my humidity. I think this costs about $12. 

Maybe, you should splurge and buy one to monitor your home. The HVAC system in my house maintains the humidity no higher than 55%. That is a safe environment to keep safes safe.


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

BananaTom said:


> So. How does one keep a safe safe from humidity?
> 
> I believe if the relative humidity in you home remains near 50%. Higher humidity will not exist within the safe.
> 
> ...


The humidity is not a issue inside my house as far as I am concerned lol (have a brand no ac sysytem) I am really just asking because I have always seen them for sell and just wondering if it is really something that is needed


----------



## TennJeep1618 (Apr 19, 2015)

My safe is inside and I use a couple of these: http://www.amazon.com/Improved-Eva-dry-E-333-Renewable-Dehumidifier/dp/B000H0XFCS/ref=lp_2529395011_1_1?srs=2529395011&ie=UTF8&qid=1462364228&sr=8-1

I end up recharging them about every other week, but they seem to work really well.


----------



## Tail Chaser (Jun 22, 2008)

*my thoughts*

my safe is not inside
after getting white mold on my leather slings I had to change something
I got the lockdown rods from academy and put the dessicant canisters from cabelas in my safe
found that leather slings and holsters need some help to combat the moisture in the leather
the white mold eventually transfers to the stock as well or any wood
with maintaining the humidity with the rods there have been no issues
like I stated mine is outside not indoors so if inside I doubt youll experience this 
* but all in all 20 bux to save the heartache and labor it takes to re-clean your stuff is well worth it*
I even bought one of the monitors that wirelessly tells you the temp and humidity inside and out of your safe
understanding how the rod does its magic is a lil baffling but in a nutshell dry air in the safe forces out the humidity in the safe making its own climate zone

not my sling but this is kinda what showed up in this pic


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

The goldenrods, lockdown rods, etc. are nothing more than a heater.
A very low wattage heater.
Like around 25 watts or less.
Can get same results with a 25 watt light bulb in the safe on all the time.
Old fashioned light incandescent not led, etc.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

johnsonbeachbum said:


> The goldenrods, lockdown rods, etc. are nothing more than a heater.
> A very low wattage heater.
> Like around 25 watts or less.
> Can get same results with a 25 watt light bulb in the safe on all the time.
> Old fashioned light incandescent not led, etc.


Yep, a heater that won't shatter in a gun safe. Bad idea.


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

grouper22 said:


> Yep, a heater that won't shatter in a gun safe. Bad idea.


 
Yea I suppose if you are prone to being clumsy inside a _gun safe_ :001_huh: maybe you should go with the heating element in a tube.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

This guy


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

I use the same dehumidifiers that TennJeep uses. You can get them at Academy for around $23 and they are rechargable. Just for added security I add a small tub of Damp Rid. It lasts a couple of months.


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks alot for the help guys


----------



## sel1005 (Jan 10, 2008)

look at how boaters do it in the cabin. buy some dessicant bags to hang up, 8 bucks for 3 each lasts a couple of months. fills up, toss and replace. very very effective solution, get them at publix or sams


----------



## polhlor (May 8, 2014)

sel1005 said:


> look at how boaters do it in the cabin. buy some dessicant bags to hang up, 8 bucks for 3 each lasts a couple of months. fills up, toss and replace. very very effective solution, get them at publix or sams


You can save some money and recharge the dessicants. Lowest setting in your oven for a few hours will do the trick. The internet will give you more options.


----------

